# Need help on Bullet Train set from 40-50 years ago



## Vegasrider (Aug 18, 2014)

Joined this forum to get some information and feedback my train set that I have stumbled across clearing my parents house. It's mine because I remembered playing with it when I was a kid. I have the original boxes that the trains came in along with the tracks, plus a tunnel and train station. I did some google search on the trains, and noticed that many have been reproduced. But mine is not plastic, they are made out of metal or some other hard material purchased back in 1970 ish, maybe late 60's. 

I'm not sure whether I should sell it or keep it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's a great looking set, I'd keep it!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

KTM did drive trains for models offered by ALCO Models back in the 70s. My guess is that you have the original Japanese model Bullet Train offered by KTM that Model Power and Bachmann have retooled over the years...note the windows...










I would keep it myself...that is high end power...


----------



## Vegasrider (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks, I'm leaning towards keeping it. I have everything to create a great display and conversation piece if I ever find a place of my own large enough to have it out. 

By chance would anyone know how much it would be worth?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Ball park...$250-350, I would take no less if it were mine until I could find otherwise.


----------

